# Riss im GFK-Boot



## Angler2097 (7. März 2017)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe einen Riss in meinem alten GFK-Boot. Ich bin wahrscheinlich mal auf einen spitzen Stein aufgefahren oder der Riss war schon vor dem Kauf da. Es dringt etwas Wasser ein, es hält sich aber noch in Grenzen. 

Jetzt wollte ich die beschädigte Stelle anschleifen und dann mit Spachtelmasse und Glasfasermatten mehrere Schichten auftragen. 

Wie würdet ihr da vorgehen? Welche Spachtelmasse würdet ihr da nehmen? Oder ist Gelcoat besser? Bei welchem Shop soll ich die Sachen bestellen?

Fragen über Fragen... Bilder habe ich angehängt, der Riss ist etwa 30cm lang.

Gruss, Angler2097


----------



## bombe220488 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Ordentlich ausschleifen die Stelle, dann trocknen lassen (ganz wichtig) mit Gewebe und Epoxy Harz verschließen (am besten von beiden Seiten) und zum Abschluss Epoxy Spachtel drüber.
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNFX2Mg2NGU3o80nhLq-T9L2-wJ85A&cad=rja

Shops gibt es viele, ich hab letztes mal bei SVB eingekauft aber das Internet hat unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten


----------



## Angler2097 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Super!

Schon mal vielen Dank dafür Bombe #6


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Wird ne Sau Arbeit... haben wir bei unserem GFK Kahn auch schon 2 mal gemacht .....

 Abschleifen am besten mit groben Schleifvlies / späterer feineren Pads und Exenter Schleifer. Umbedingt Atemschutz tragen! So wie die unterseite aussieht würde ich die Schadstelle großflächig schleifen.

 Wir haben unsere Matten und das Harz damals hier geholt:
http://stores.ebay.de/gfk-shop

 Wenn du Matten später drauf sind, würde alles nochmal spachteln.


----------



## Angler2097 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Dank dir Fr33, ich denk mal so werde ich's machen 

Das Boot steht momentan bei uns im Schuppen. Härtet das Epoxydharz und die Spachtel denn bei den aktuelllen Temperaturen aus oder muss ich dann einen Heissluftföhn oder Ähnliches besorgen ;+


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen und der Luftfeuchte dauert es ein paar Tage. Härter und Harz polimerisieren ja nach und nach. Mit wärme geht es schneller ..... aber dann muss es konstat wärmer sein. 

 Einfach machen und eben mehrere Tage (sicherheitshalber) warten. Darf nur kein Frost mehr drann kommen...


----------



## Angler2097 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Danke nochmal :m

Zeit habe ich eigentlich genug, wenn ich's bis zum Saisonstart fertig habe ist alles gut!


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Hier gibt's 'ne allg. Anleitung:
http://www.yachtcare.de/index.php?e...hash=2fe9f2c216ccf6b37f46bd5809e6bb47b6aaa95c

... und noch die Übersichtsseite dazu: http://www.yachtcare.de/index.php?id=953


----------



## volkerm (9. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Das ist ein elementarer Schaden. Sicher kann man da mit Epoxid Dichtigkeit herstellen, nur ist das derzeit- wenn ich Deinen Wohnort sehe- eher wenig sinnvoll. Zumal die verarbeiteten Glasmatten des Originals nicht mit Epoxid zu verarbeiten sind. Die Baustelle braucht Wärme, wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit und Polyesterharz. Und vor Allem eine trockene Baustelle.


----------



## zokker (9. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*



volkerm schrieb:


> Das ist ein elementarer Schaden. Sicher kann man da mit Epoxid Dichtigkeit herstellen, nur ist das derzeit- wenn ich Deinen Wohnort sehe- eher wenig sinnvoll. Zumal die verarbeiteten Glasmatten des Originals nicht mit Epoxid zu verarbeiten sind. Die Baustelle braucht Wärme, wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit und Polyesterharz. Und vor Allem eine trockene Baustelle.



Was ist das? Ein elementarer Schaden? 

Das ist gar nix, das hab ich dir in 2-3h repariert. Eine Woche später noch mal schick machen und gut ist. 
Reparaturanleitungen wurden ja hier schon genug gepostet.


----------



## bombe220488 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Warum sollte man nicht mit epoxy arbeiten können?


----------



## Pano (10. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Wie Zokker schon sagte: das ist garnichts und in ein paar Stunden erledigt.

Großflächig anschleifen, trocknen lassen (falls nass), gut entfetten/säubern (mit Aceton) und dann mit epoxy oder Polyesterharz + 3 Lagen Matten zukleistern. (Polysterharz ist leichter zu verarbeiten mMn. und günstiger)

Dann aushärten lassen, anschleifen, grundieren und drüber laminieren (ggf. vorher spachteln). Fertisch!

Bei den aktuellen Temparaturen wird das aber nichts. Du brauchst am besten schon mindestens 15°C.


----------



## Angler2097 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Super Männer #6

Das das kein elemtarer Schaden ist, ist selbst mir als Bootsanfänger klar... Bitte keine Panik verbreiten 

Für die ganzen guten Tipps möchte ich mich nochmal ausdrücklich bedanken! 

Anglerboard Rules!

P.S.: Wenn ich anfange das Boot zu reparieren oder es fertig habe werde ich hier natürlich ein paar Fotos posten. Ich habe noch etwas Zeit. Die Raubfischsaison beginnt in Hessen am 16.04. Bis dahin will ich das Boot auf dem Wasser haben.


----------



## Angler2097 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Ich habe jetzt ein Reparatur-Set bei http://stores.ebay.de/gfk-shop bestellt. Ich habe vorher angerufen und mich erkundigt, was ich da am Besten nehme. Der nette Herr von GFK-Shop hat mir sofort eine telefonische Beratung gegeben. Wenn ich anfange das Boot abzudichten soll ich ihn anrufen. Er sagt mir dann per Telefon (auf seine Kosten) wie' s gemacht wird. Gestern kam auch gleich noch eine Reparaturanleitung per E-Mail. Top!




http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...glerboard&mpre=http://stores.ebay.de/gfk-shop


----------



## Angler2097 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Letztes Wochenende habe ich den Riss geflickt. Ich hoffe, das Boot ist nun dicht. Habe es erst angeschliffen, und dann mit Polyethylen und 2 Sorten Glasfasermatten den Riss zugeklebt. Ist noch nicht 100% durchgehärtet.
Ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder rein und würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen. Fusch oder wird das halten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

du hast es richtig gemacht.. je wärmer es draussen ist um so schneller bindet der kleber oder die spachtelmasse ab... .mußte im sommer mal ne stelle flicken bin mit dem spachteln und kleben nicht hinterhergekommen so schnell wurde es hart.|uhoh:

würde aber noch 3 lagen matte raufkleben so ein riss ist immer empfindlich....


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Hi,

ich habe risse bislang immer an den Enden ausgebohrt und die Kanten großzügig mit Tellerschleifer augeschliffen.
Dann wurden mehrere Lagen laminiert, so dass der Riss auf beiden Seiten 10...15 cm überlappt wurde.
Nach dem Aushärten alles beigeschliffen und lackiert.

Und in Deinem Beitrag: war es wirklich "Polyethylen "?

"Im" Riss hat Spachtel m.M.n. nicht unbedingt was zu suchen.
Die Technologie von "Yachtcare" s.o. zur Lochreparatur gilt auch für Risse im Rumpf.


----------



## Angler2097 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Da scheints ja einigermassen geklappt zu haben.
Denke nicht, dass ich noch was drüberklebe, eher noch mal bissel Lack drüber, ich bin faul. Habe schon einige Lagen Glasfaser verbaut, wie viele weiss ich nicht mehr und hab das PE mit nem Malerpinsel getupft.
Ja es handelt sich um Polyethylen PE. Das Reperaturset ist zertifiziert.


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Riss im GFK-Boot*

Polyethylen hält nicht dauerhaft auf Polyesterharz.


----------

